# Sticky  Reminder of Forum Rules - Please Read.



## PFModerator

It is in the main terms and conditions that hate speech will not be tolerated. This includes racist, homophobic, xenophobic or similar comments.
Some recent posts in a now removed thread have come close to the limits of what is acceptable. Please be aware that you risk a permanent, instant ban if moderators consider that terms of membership have been breached.

'_You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.'_
(taken from terms and conditions)


----------

